# LCD Projector



## kurtismonger (Aug 8, 2005)

Not sure if this is the correct forum for this. We have an Epson 810 LCD projector that we would like to use in our conference room for presentations. We just moved into a new office. In the previous building it was wired to a stand alone PC in a corner of the room. Is there anyway to make it so people could hook their laptops up to it wirelessly?


----------

